# My First VW Polo 9n3 Engine Detail



## samharries007 (Jun 23, 2012)

So...

As a self proclaimed "amauter" detailer, thought I would post my first ever engine detail on my Volkswagen Polo 2007 1.4 S.

Please see before, with all the vitals covered up, then the after, looking a little improved 

I used Gunk Engine Degreeser and applied with detailing brush, waited the suggested 5 minutes, then rinsed off and applied Meguairs Endurance High Gloss Gel as an enhancer to the finish!

Any comments, positive and "constructive" welcomed!!

Thanks!

Can't get link to work!

After is working ok, but below is the before shot!

https://www.dropbox.com/s/qm8uajogzrc89lf/2013-06-26 17.05.55-1.jpg?n=26877443


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

looks like that has come up a treat fella


----------



## samharries007 (Jun 23, 2012)

bazz said:


> looks like that has come up a treat fella


Cheers mate!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Nice work on the polo engine.

Here's my 9N3 GTI's bay after a quick clean










:thumb:


----------



## samharries007 (Jun 23, 2012)

Nice GTi mate! I am actually looking at maybe upgrading, any recommendations for your GTi?

I want either a 9n3 GTi, or a Fabia vRS SE, the one with the nice blue paint job and full leather!

Only problem I see with yours, is high tax and fuel, I have read, is only about 25 around town?


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Honestly dont know I rarely use it so have never really calculated it, I have a 1.2 9N as well.
Its about 250 miles for £40 of Shell Nitro. 

Go for it :thumb:


----------



## samharries007 (Jun 23, 2012)

AaronGTi said:


> Honestly dont know I rarely use it so have never really calculated it, I have a 1.2 9N as well.
> Its about 250 miles for £40 of Shell Nitro.
> 
> Go for it :thumb:


Well I must admit, I am not a proper "badge snob", however!! That being said, I think I would prefer to stick to the Vdub scene. Any things to watch out for or anything you are not too keen on with yours??

Appreciate your honesty and help!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Only thing that annoys me is the lack of "stiffness" on the handling side of things.
Definitely needs polybushes and coilovers.
I also think its missing some things too like xenons my lupo gti had them as standard but wasnt even an extra on the polo.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

AaronGTi said:


> Nice work on the polo engine.
> 
> Here's my 9N3 GTI's bay after a quick clean
> 
> ...


Is that a 150 bhp 1.8 turbo engine.


----------



## samharries007 (Jun 23, 2012)

AaronGTi said:


> Only thing that annoys me is the lack of "stiffness" on the handling side of things.
> Definitely needs polybushes and coilovers.
> I also think its missing some things too like xenons my lupo gti had them as standard but wasnt even an extra on the polo.


Well mate, your honesty is much appreciated! I feel that the handling situation will probably be the same with the vRS as it is based on the same design, and the xenons you mentioned would be a great thing to have had on a car of this type.

Do you mind me asking, do you feel it has enough power to take on most things on the road, or are there quite few cars you would think, no, best leave them be!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

As mentioned above it's only 150bhp standard so isnt really that quick tbh but a few bolt on mods and software upgrade will see over 200bhp then it'll start giving other motors with similar power a good fight.


----------



## samharries007 (Jun 23, 2012)

Okay mate, well, thanks for your help and honesty, it is much appreciated! I had read about an ECU Remap and have heard that the 1.8 in this responds pretty well to a remap along with a few tweaks.

What also surprised me is that this and the vRS are quite a similar price to buy on the 2nd hand market, I had thought that the vRS would have been cheaper, but no!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

I know I picked up my gti for £5K :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

AaronGTi said:


> I know I picked up my gti for £5K :thumb:


How much BHP gains can you expect from modifying the engine, my analysis will be from 180bhp to 200bhp; by the way is yours a KKK turbo


----------



## samharries007 (Jun 23, 2012)

From what I have read, about 180 with no mods, just a good Remap, all the way up to 200 with a decent filter and PD160 intake.

So... Quite a lot to be gained! Plus of course the extra torque!


----------



## IIGAZI360II (Aug 13, 2013)

I bought a 9N3 GTi a couple of months back, it's completely standard. With a full tank of V-Power I can just about squeeze 335 miles out of the tank. I do roughly 25 a day, so not a massive journey. I guess if it was doing motorway miles it could possibly be 350ish miles to the tank. Awesome little cars though, will never look back


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Nice work on the bay detail there :thumb: I live about two minutes away from JBS Auto designs, check out their site for tuning potential of a 1.8T !

And, i doubt its anywhere near stock, but theres this guy:





Rollin on steelies too, old skool style!

Ta!


----------

